
A mythical form of space propulsion finally gets a real test - seibelj
https://www.wired.com/story/a-mythical-form-of-space-propulsion-finally-gets-a-real-test/
======
anewguy9000
"in theory, the microwaves can exert force against the walls of the chamber to
produce enough thrust to propel a spacecraft once it’s in space"

actually no, there is no theory for how it produces thrust. theory (ie
mainstream physics) says that it shouldn't. what is curious is that thrust was
(apparently) measured. it is likely an error, but it sure would be cool if it
wasn't. keeping an open mind :)

